# Problem mit Samsung  SP0812C: Port Error



## NBO (26. Juni 2004)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem 

Ich habe ein Striped Raid 0  system (1 Samsung SP0812C und 1 Samsung SP1614C) auf einem Asus A7N8X-Deluxe Board. 
Ab und zu hört man ein knacken in der SP0812C und kurz darauf meldet mir das Programm SATARaid (dient zur Verwaltung & Überwachung des Raid sets)dass meine Festplatte enfernt worden sei : 
_Error         - Device remove_ 
_The primary master on adapter 0, SAMSUNG SP0812C, was removed._ 

Ca. 5 Sekunden später gibt mir das Programm die Meldung dass eine neue Festplatte gefunden wurde.
_The primary master on adapter 0, SAMSUNG SP0812C, is the new device._ 

Dazu kommt noch, dass er ab und zu folgenden Fehler anzeigt:
_Warning       - Port Error - Device Selection Timed Out_ 
_Error ocurred on Primary Master device on adapter 0. Primary Master - CDB 28 00 00 6a ad bf 00 00 01 00 _ 

Das angebliche enfernen hängt mit einem Knackgeräusch von der Festplatte ausgehend zusammen.
Natürlich sind meine Festplatten ordnungsgemäß eingebaut und ich hab sie auch nich angefasst.
Es passiert immer wenn ich versuche ein Spiel zu starten.
Wenn die komplette Log datei benötigt wird bitte sagen.

Big THX nbo


----------

